
Israel’s Top Startup Accelerators in 2020 - vasya-gh
https://perceptionbox.io/business/israels-top-5-startup-accelerators-in-2020/
======
vasya-gh
Israel’s startup ecosystem has some of the world’s best startup accelerators.
And it’s not surprising as Israel still ranks as the #1 country for startups
owing to some unique programs. Israel has the most startups per capita in the
world. By extension, Israeli tech startups have easier access to more
resources than can be found outside of Silicon Valley.

